# TPLO



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My girl June started to have a occasional skip in her step on her hind legs while running. It looked like the left leg but I wasn't sure. She didn't have any swelling and gave no sign of pain when I would move her joints or feel on her legs. She always put weight on it when standing. I quit running her with the other dogs.I would just walk her to give it time to heal, so if she had strained or pulled something. It did improve but if she ran it came back. I called my vet and asked who in the Houston area takes the best xrays. She gave two names and I picked the one that does most of the OFA and PennHIP with out having to sedate the dogs most of the time. I wanted xrays from the hip on down the legs till the problem was found. The vet did a physical exam checking for pain and laxity, then xrays. The good news is her hips look excellent. The bad is she will most likely need TPLO surgery on her left knee. The vet is having 2 orthopedic surgeons look at the films. June is on rimadyl and tramadol for a week and only outside to potty. Then we see if there is any improvement, and what the three of them think is the best way to move forward.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about June's injury. I would be very interested to know what TPLO surgery is - some sort of ligament in her knee. Will it be done by keyhole surgery? This make a huge difference in the recovery time.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about June's injury also.  
What do you mean by a "skip"? You've got me a little worried now, because when Oquirrh is running he tends to pick both rear legs up at the same time, somewhat, like a skip or a hop. He doesn't show any signs of discomfort and I always just thought this was normal. 
Let us know how everything goes.


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

Our first dog Bella had TPLO after busting her CCL chasing a Frisbee. The skill and experience of the surgeon make or break this surgery, so try to find someone who does this a lot.

Bella recovered well from her TPLO and had full use of her leg. She unfortunately died about 6 months after the surgery from mast cell cancer, so I can't say anything about how long it held up.

The recovery, like the recovery from hip replacement, is long, and the dog must be kept crated or tethered. We did heat/ice, massage, range of motion every day for weeks, and she also had a couple of water treadmill sessions during her recovery.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This best explains TPLO
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tibial-plateau-leveling_osteotomy
I'm hoping she is a candidate for Tightrope with a quicker recovery.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tightrope_CCL
I just have to let the speclists in the field tell me the best option for her.
When dogs have problems with one knee there is a good chance they will have problems with the second knee.

Oquirrh Its hard to explain but its like a missed step. Just not a smooth and flowing gait.


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

We had 3 vets tell us TPLO had a better success rate than either Tightrope or TTO, and all recommended TPLO because she was an active, athletic dog. One vet said she only did Tightrope on elderly/sedentary dogs. 

Just what we heard, YMMV. We heard the same story about perhaps needing the other knee done in future.


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh, and probably needless to say, it's expensive. Another option is watchful waiting.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The expensive part goes without saying. 
I drove over an hour to use the vet I used, not only for her films but her contacts with other specials.
One of the vets that will be looking at her films has dogs coming from out of state to see him.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

TexasRed - sorry to hear about June's knee. They are such amazing athletes! And it is so hard to see them go through injuries and recovery periods. Best of luck with everything. Please keep us posted on her progress. We are thinking good thoughts for you all.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

TexasRed - sorry to hear the news about June's possible surgery...
I am hopeful the meds will be enough, please keep us posted.
Best wishes!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Texasred, thank you for the information, which I found very interesting, especially as I had the human version ACL reconstruction surgery in January.

I had a very expensive donor ligament (it came from the US) used. Two weeks with the leg raised and not moving around too much, lots of icing, and a lot of physiotherapy.

Please keep us posted and I do hope it all goes well with the surgery for June.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

TR - so sorry to hear this! We thought Riley might need TPLO surgery in the initial stages of her injury a few weeks ago, but it looks like we got lucky & it was just a bad sprain. In my research, I discovered a therapy center with hydrotherapy (underwater treadmill) that is supposed to be a huge help with rehabilitation. I hope your little redhead is feeling better soon!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Right now we are seeing what improvement she has with meds and rest.
I will talk to the vet next week after they have consulted with each other, and all three have looked at her films.
Living close to Houston we have GCVS close by and they are a option if it comes to TPLO.
http://www.gcvs.com/index.html
We also have Texas A&M University in Bryan Texas about an hour and a half in the other direction.
Next is Dr Aycock if they think she maybe a candidate for tightrope. He is a good 3 hours away but has had excellet results with retrievers still running field trials after having this done.
Right now I'm not going to stress. I'm just going to kick back on the sofa with June.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its been two weeks of June being on medicine and rest. She comes off the meds today so a Orthopedic specialist can evaluate her on Tuesday. I know I'm going to have to decide that day if I want them to do an MRI or scope her knee on her next visit.
Right now I leaning toward them just using the scope and doing what surgery they feel is necessary at the same time. Still a conflicted decision for me.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

TR - I do hope that June shows some improvement from the meds over the weekend.

I am sure the surgeons will help you with your decision. Good Luck next week and please keep us posted.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

hotmischief said:


> TR - I do hope that June shows some improvement from the meds over the weekend.
> 
> I am sure the surgeons will help you with your decision. Good Luck next week and please keep us posted.


I know this is nothing new to the surgeons and they will know whats best for her.
I'm just a worried mom. June is very outgoing and loves everyone. She has never met a person or been to a place that she wasn't tail waggin and happy. She gladly trots off with the vet techs. I would like to keep her that way by keeping her uncomfortable vet visits to a minimum.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> I know this is nothing new to the surgeons and they will know whats best for her.
> I'm just a worried mom. June is very outgoing and loves everyone. She has never met a person or been to a place that she wasn't tail waggin and happy. She gladly trots off with the vet techs. I would like to keep her that way by keeping her uncomfortable vet visits to a minimum.


Riley was put under several times at the vet's office for x-rays and they also stuck a needle in her knee at one visit to drain infection (TMI, I know) and she still adores the vets and loves seeing them. I don't think you need to worry.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

WOW - TR...serious stuff. Prayers for pup and the hands/minds working to help her.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

WOW Texas! You know have me worried about my Jack. I just noticed Jack doing that skip thing yesterday and it is his left back leg. He only did it we he is like a little "jog". When he ran or walked it was normal. I made him do it a few time just to watch. Tonight went to the ball fields, my newphew was playing. Me and Jack went to another field so he could do his thing and I could watch, was sort of limping, but really can't call it a limp either. How long did you wait before goign to the vet?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

TR - I know just what you mean but at the end of the day you need for her to be able to run and enjoy life again.

I know exactly what you mean - once thay have had something unpleasant done at the vets they are no fools about going back there again.

My Dane Fergus has had some very unpleasant procedures done at our vets (neutering, had to have his tail docked at 5 and more recently a lump removed from his thigh) but he loves to go to the vet, can't wait to get out of the Jeep!!!

You poor Mama - it isn't nice leaving your baby, I will be thinking of you.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lindsey1420 said:


> WOW Texas! You know have me worried about my Jack. I just noticed Jack doing that skip thing yesterday and it is his left back leg. He only did it we he is like a little "jog". When he ran or walked it was normal. I made him do it a few time just to watch. Tonight went to the ball fields, my newphew was playing. Me and Jack went to another field so he could do his thing and I could watch, was sort of limping, but really can't call it a limp either. How long did you wait before goign to the vet?


With Vs being such active dogs I thought at first she may have strained something. On my own I put her on rest for two weeks. Meaning no running and jumping. She was inside or leashed when outside. I was giving her a chance to heal without meds from the vet. I don't want my dogs to take more medicine that they need to. The skip in her step was less noticeable but still there. I made some phone calls to find out who gets the best xrays and does OFA/PennHIP. I wanted everything checked hips, knees, elbows. I didn't want to find one problem but miss a second problem if there was one. A skip in the step is a sign that something is wrong. I don't want to scare you but it is one of the signs of hip problems. So even though June has a knee problem that will most likely result in surgery I was relieved that her hips looked great. The problem with waiting is if a dog has a problem in one of their joints they can develop arthritis if left untreated. The vets can fix the joints but can't fix arthritis, only medicine to manage it. If it were me I would find a vet that specializes in this area an make an appointment. Trust me knowing the truth is better than constant worry. June is only 27 months old and I don't want her to be in pain for the next 10-12 years. I'm hoping to be one of the lucky ones that get to watch their Vs grow old, and take long walks with a gray faced vizslas.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

hotmischief
I did pick the referral vets brain on her thoughts of MRI verses scope for exact diagnoses. We picked the vet with the best credentials and track record in Texas in this field to take her to. So its a given I will go with what he recommends and will be paying a hefty price. I don't want to add on unneeded procedures with the chance of the second knee needing to be done at a later date. Not only for June but money wise too. Arthroscopic surgery will run about 4k per knee not including the visits before surgery but she should have less down time.

A litter mate of Junes got something embedded in a toe. I didn't show up on xrays and took months to clear up. They even had too take a plug from the bottom of the toe. Lots of vets and meds before a specialists got it healed. They were almost at the point of having the toe removed. Her owner that I correspond with said it had changed her personality. That she is no longer a happy go lucky dog with strangers. She is watchful and now scared of them. She will also run from you if you have something in you hand that she can't see or believes to be a threat. The one thing I have learned about vizslas is they remember everything.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Well June had her appointment yesterday. The good news is they didn't find anything and the bad news is they didn't find anything. June loved everyone there. Me and her walked, trotted and ran up and down the long hallways so the surgeon could see her gait and the skip in her step. He got down on the floor with her checking for any looseness or tenderness. Then took her back and did more digital films. Him and two other surgeons consulted on what they thought could be the problem because everything looks perfect. The decision was make to put her under to check her knee caps. She couldn't relax enough for them to check them when a wake. The good news is they are great. So for now June will be off all meds. She will get to be loose in the house and go for walks with me. No free for all running with the other dogs. They think she may have a very tiny tear and want to give her 6 more weeks to see if it will heal on its own. If the skip gets worse or does not go away in this time then a MRI will be the next step.

A couple of cool things I found out while I was there. The vet is an avid hunter and has trained his own pointers and a AFC lab. I got to hear stories of hunting in Mexico when it used to be safe to hunt there. His thoughts on the diffrent breeds of pointing dogs, and he just loved Junes temperament and manners. This part was pretty cool. One of the vets will be at the Houston zoo to scope a tigers elbow today.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Congrats on the good news! It will be very hard for June for the next 6 weeks without playing with dogs


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you, it is good news. She has been on house arrest other than to go out and potty on a leash for over a month now. So the walks will be a welcome change.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Glad to hear it wasn't anything serious!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

TR - that is really good news and it sounds like your vets have been very thorough so l am sure the outcome will be good. She is a young dog so a tear should heal quickly.

Thank you for sharing June's case history with us, I find it fascinating. Do keep us updated on how she progresses. The restricted exercise will be worth it in the end - just look how well Riley is doing after his 2 hip replacements.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June came off rest yesterday. We started doing short off lead runs to get her back in condition. Then she hits the pond for a quick swim to cool off. So far no skip in her step. I still have my fingers crossed while we build up her endurance. After 11 weeks of rest she is one out of shape girl.

Has anyone tried Lemongrass oil on dogs with injuries?
One of my NSTRA friends recommend using it during her conditioning. Ive just started researching it and it looks like it needs to be diluted.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm just now seeing this thread - so good to hear that your girl is ok! 

My dog (not my V, but one of other dogs - he's a Rhodesian Ridgeback mix) had TPLO surgery two years ago. I opted for the tightrope procedure and he did great! There is a 50% chance that it will happen on the other knee, but my guy hasn't had any problems. Other than the big scar on his leg, you really wouldn't know that it happened - he runs around just like before and he jumps up on the bed with no problem.

Glad your girl is getting back on her feet - I'm sure that she's excited to get out and about again.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So far so good, but I watch her gait like a hawk.
Between her being out of shape and the hot weather, I have to gradually increase her exercise.
She is so happy to be running again.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

CrazyCash
Its good to hear your Ridgeback is doing so good.
Fixing orthopedic problems in dogs has came along way.
June is my mommas girl, so I stress over her probably more than I should. 
We have something in common. We both have dogs named Cash.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Dogs have a way of sneaking into your heart! My dogs are ridiculously spoiled, but how can you not spoil them, they are so cute and loving. June is a lucky girl and it's hard not to stress over them, but it's good that she's doing better and getting back out there running around.


----------

